# Need gaming laptop for 50k - 60k



## BakBob (Jul 10, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Rs. 50,000 to Rs. 60,000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen. I plan on carrying this to my college so, prefer it not be too heavy.

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Watching anime, playing some serious system intensive video games like Banner Saga, Shovel Knight and Mark of the Ninja.
In all seriousness though, I don't really plan on playing too intensive games on this laptop, I have a desktop with 960 for that. The most performance intensive game that I can think of atm is either CS GO or Dark Souls 2.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Anything that has around 8GB of RAM, a non - ULV processor and something comparable to GTX860M.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Apple (from previous experience had an old Macbook Pro, really liked the screen and overall build quality.)
b. Dislike: Dell (also from previous experience using a Dell XPS15 with gt540m. Dell used a **** thermal paste which dried up after 1 year of use and hence forcing me to either - replace it with my own or under volt the GPU delivering only 60% of promised performance.)


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution  1080p (Full HD)
Battery back up - normal (3-4hrs)
Purchase place Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jul 10, 2015)

BakchodBob said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> Rs. 50,000 to Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



Asus Rog Gl552 is the best u can get in this budget.


----------



## ichigomady (Jul 10, 2015)

In that bugdet, there are no laptops with non-ulv processor and with gtx 860m [unless you are buying from USA]

Add 10k more and Asus Rog gl552jx with gtx 950m 2GB DDR3 is best option [from Flipkart. Check Local retail stores,luckily you may find it cheaper..].
It was listed on ebay.in at 59k[imported laptop from Thailand].

Lenovo y50-70 perfectly fits your description. It is better than GL552JX [except for screen[TN(Y50) Vs IPS(GL552)]. Its around 75k..
Updated y50 with Gtx 960m and ips screen is available starting at 849 USD [If you can buy from USA. It isn't available here,i think]

If you can import yourself check these out:
Asus 15.6 FHD Gaming Notebook i7 4720HQ 12GB DDR3 750GB HDD Nvidia GTX950M $749 + Free Shipping! - Slickdeals.net

Lenovo Y50 Laptop: i7-4720HQ, 16GB DDR3L, 1TB+8GB SSHD, 15.6" IPS 1920x1080, 4GB GTX 960M $899 + Free Shipping - Slickdeals.net


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

+1 to gl552jx from ebay

Else if you don't give a damn about warranty, import Sager NP7155 (Clevo N155SD)

Edit: Crapbooks for gaming


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 11, 2015)

[MENTION=317599]BakchodBob[/MENTION] : laptops are not for gaming. period. you can get a good config with that budget. 

btw.. WTF IS WRONG WITH YOUR USERNAME??


----------



## BakBob (Jul 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=317599]BakchodBob[/MENTION] : laptops are not for gaming. period. you can get a good config with that budget.





I know laptops aren't for GAMING. That is why I explicitly mentioned 2D indie games as the games that I plan on playing. The only real system intensive games that I plan on playing is probably CS GO or Dark Souls 2 both of which are 2011 and 2013 games respectively.
As for a good config, I already have a 4440+960. This is strictly for carrying to college.



anirbandd said:


> btw.. WTF IS WRONG WITH YOUR USERNAME??



IDK. WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to gl552jx from ebay


Any idea when they'll re-stock?



SaiyanGoku said:


> Else if you don't give a damn about warranty, import Sager NP7155 (Clevo N155SD)


As much as I would love to get SAGER/CLEVO, the taxes just wouldn't allow.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Edit: Crapbooks for gaming


Not sure if serious



SaiyanGoku said:


> *myanimelist.net/animelist/SaiyanGoku


That MAL 

- - - Updated - - -



Gagan Gera said:


> Asus Rog Gl552 is the best u can get in this budget.



Any idea on when they'll restock?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2015)

BakchodBob said:


> Any idea when they'll re-stock?



Ask the seller



BakchodBob said:


> Not sure if serious


Yes I am serious. Even 90k macbooks come without dGPU.



BakchodBob said:


> That MAL


What's the problem?


----------



## BakBob (Jul 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask the seller


Already done, no reply. 




SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes I am serious. Even 90k macbooks come without dGPU.


I didn't know that. I assumed with all the fancy Quartz compositing, they shipped with a X20M at least.



SaiyanGoku said:


> What's the problem?


Its too cluttered.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jul 14, 2015)

BakchodBob said:


> Already done, no reply.



Got any reply yet?


----------



## BakBob (Jul 19, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> Got any reply yet?



nope.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone tell me the difference between 
GL552JX-CN009H

and

G551JX-DM036H


----------



## skeletor13th (Jul 19, 2015)

BakchodBob said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between
> GL552JX-CN009H
> 
> and
> ...



Asus G551JX-DM036H ROG Series G551JX-DM036H Core i7 - (16 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/2 GB Graphics) Notebook vs Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2015)

BakchodBob said:


> nope.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Almost same with a difference of 16 GB vs 8 GB ram.

Still not worth more than 75k because of DDR3 950M.


----------



## BakBob (Jul 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Almost same with a difference of 16 GB vs 8 GB ram.
> 
> Still not worth more than 75k because of DDR3 950M.



What should I get for about 70k? I'm really running out of patience with that ebay guy.

- - - Updated - - -



skeletor13th said:


> Asus G551JX-DM036H ROG Series G551JX-DM036H Core i7 - (16 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/2 GB Graphics) Notebook vs Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com



Yea I did that already. I saw literally no difference specs wise and was wondering what made it cost 15k more.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jul 19, 2015)

BakchodBob said:


> I'm really running out of patience with that ebay guy.



true that man. never thought buying a ****ing laptop would be this hard 

I think i will end up buying a lenovo z50.

what about you?


----------



## BakBob (Jul 19, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> true that man. never thought buying a ****ing laptop would be this hard
> 
> I think i will end up buying a lenovo z50.
> 
> what about you?



I'm thinking of ordering the G551JX via amazon and get 10k cashback from my old laptop. But, if the z50 has a decent build and screen, I wouldn't mind picking it up. Can you link the version you're looking at?


----------



## skeletor13th (Jul 19, 2015)

BakchodBob said:


> Can you link the version you're looking at?



I am also waiting for that ebay guy so i havent selected a model yet. Main reason i think i will end up getting z50 is that i dont think  the framerate jump is good enough to justify the price jump between the both models.

Since you can get 10% discount i would say go with G551JX.


----------



## BakBob (Jul 20, 2015)

UPDATE
Listing is back on. There are again 20 laptops available.

OOPs forgot link.


----------

